# livecd problem



## cfli1688c1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am trying to test out the live cd.  But when I boot it up, it shuts down the laptop.  Any idea what is going on?  I am using easybcd to boot the livecd iso.

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 6, 2010)

cfli1688c1 said:
			
		

> I am using easybcd to boot the livecd iso.


Why not let the BIOS itself boot the disc by changing the "boot priority" to "CD > HDD" inside the BIOS configuration?


----------



## cfli1688c1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am booting the iso, not the disc.


----------

